# Favorite New Villager in Animal Crossing: New Horizons?



## Justin (Apr 3, 2020)

Welcome to TBT 3.0! Here's a hot new poll that's going right in our front page sidebar.

*Audie*






*Cyd*





*Dom*





*Judy*





*Megan*





*Raymond*





*Reneigh*





*Sherb*


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 3, 2020)

Cyd! what a guy, and he's cranky!


----------



## Laudine (Apr 3, 2020)

Judy for sure! I have soft spot for her eyes. I grew up reading old school mangas and Judy's eyes totally reminds me of them


----------



## Irelia (Apr 3, 2020)

yall raymond stans ridiculous
JUDY is obviously the best


----------



## Heyden (Apr 3, 2020)

SHERB
He looks so wholesome.


----------



## Flare (Apr 3, 2020)

Definitely Audie. I’m so glad I found her on my first island.


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 3, 2020)

Hard to choose! Reneigh and Sherb are both quite lovely. I voted Reneigh just because I feel like I might be biased due to the fact that I actually have Sherb (though I have Audie too? I don't really know.)


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2020)

I like Sherb. He looks like a younger version of Sven.


----------



## xara (Apr 3, 2020)

audie!! she’s just so gorgeous and unique ;u;


----------



## rhinoo (Apr 3, 2020)

SHERB! Shame I adopted him when the Amiibo moving in glitch was unpatched


----------



## starlightsong (Apr 3, 2020)

I voted for Judy on the poll but Dom and Sherb are pretty much tied with her!! Dom just gets points docked because I don't like the sheep in shirts but that's not his fault and he's still adorable, especially in Pocket Camp with his scarf.


----------



## aericell (Apr 3, 2020)

Sherb! I initially thought Judy would be the one for me but Sherb ended up moving in and he's definitely grown on me


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 3, 2020)

audie is personally my fav, I found her as my first peppy on the initial island visits and wasn't planning on keeping her (was gonna go for whitney instead) but I got her and after a few days I was like eh... she can stay (I love her now <3) still gonna try to convince my bf to get whitney tho since she didn't make the cut for my island and he has trouble picking a snooty since he's 'anti-snooty' (smh)
also idk if anyone else other than me forgets that cyd exists 80% of the time


----------



## sunchild (Apr 3, 2020)

a bit (a lot) biased because audie is on my island, so it has to be her.
although i haven't seen him in-game, sherb would be a close runner-up


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 3, 2020)

Audie, because I like wolves.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 3, 2020)

I voted Sherb because I love his name & his design <3
But Cyd is a close favorite :3


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 3, 2020)

I love all of them! I feel like they're overall a really strong bunch. Definitely my favorites are Sherb, Raymond, Audie, and Judy though. They're all so cute and I'm so happy to have them. I voted for Sherb though because I do believe he is best boi.


----------



## Taj (Apr 3, 2020)

Sherb gang rise up


----------



## AmyK (Apr 3, 2020)

Phew, that's hard to decide. I love Audie's design and her backstory, but I also like Sherb a lot because he seems just cute and Reneigh because she looks pretty fancy. Raymond is cool and I'm a fan of cat villagers. For some reason he doesn't speak to me, though. Hm...


----------



## Jas (Apr 3, 2020)

i have audie on my island and i love her! sherb and dom are also VERY cute.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 3, 2020)

Raymond. He's too cute.


----------



## Bunia (Apr 3, 2020)

Megan!! The Big Buff Girl Squad is getting bigger! <3


----------



## P. Star (Apr 3, 2020)

It’s a tossup between Sherb and Audie, but I have to give the edge to Audie


----------



## Hanif1807 (Apr 3, 2020)

*Judy all the way!*


----------



## Loriii (Apr 3, 2020)

Audie or Dom, but I always like wolf villagers, so yeah, Audie if I could only choose one.


----------



## Fayde (Apr 3, 2020)

I adore Raymond's design and he is my favorite, however I got Sherb in my island and have since come to love his quirky personality! So I've voted for my baby Sherb <3


----------



## DaviddivaD (Apr 3, 2020)

I like Audie the most. I think it has to do with the fact that they named her after that elderly woman who had thousands of hours racked up playing New Leaf. That was really sweet of Nintendo to do.

The rest seem... so plain to me. Or in Judy's case too creepy.


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 3, 2020)

Wolves are my absolute favorite and I had the opportunity to see Audie in a friend’s town. Love her <3


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Apr 3, 2020)

sherb is so so cute ! my favourite new ACNH villager for sure.


----------



## ElectroHound (Apr 3, 2020)

*Raymond for sure, I love him *


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 3, 2020)

Audio for sure!


----------



## JellofishXD (Apr 3, 2020)

Judys my favourite out of the set.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 3, 2020)

Audie is my favorite here. I just love her design so much. Second place goes to Raymond.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 3, 2020)

audie, no contest for me! I love her so much, her design and backstory are amazing and I love wolf villagers.


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 3, 2020)

Judy she is super cute, I really want her in my town but I doubt I'll be that lucky lol​


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 3, 2020)

Judy and Raymond are the only correct answers


----------



## Splinter (Apr 3, 2020)

I don't like any of them. Actually I like Raymond because he's becoming really popular. I love having some of the most sought after Villagers in my town, then I like to read posts from other people who are desperate for that Villager, it's just so satisfying knowing I have what others want.

I especially hate Audie because I played more hours New Leaf than that old woman and I didn't get a Villager named after me.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 3, 2020)

I think Dom is pretty cool.


----------



## Chachamaru (Apr 3, 2020)

Dom. He's too cute. I think he's my new fave villager in a general sense. Though, I feel the way he looks would suit the smug or lazy personality better, it's nice to have an adorable jock character.


----------



## kkfenrir (Apr 3, 2020)

raymond is just so...... perfect in every way
the only thing that could maybe take his place on the hill would be a black wolf villager


----------



## Sloom (Apr 3, 2020)

sherb is my favourite villager full stop. goats are my favourite animal irl (and probably in ac) and sherb is the cutest lil goat ever how does he do it

close(ish) second is reneigh though, I love any character with double helix earrings lol
and her hooves are gotdamn rad I would love to have the honour of meeting her


----------



## capnport (Apr 3, 2020)

I love Megan! She really seems like a nice person, just based on appearance, and I love her freckles.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 3, 2020)

Sherb!
I acquired him on a hybrid mystery island so he also gets bonus points for that.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 3, 2020)

I loooove Sherb! One of the cutest villagers I've ever seen.


----------



## skarmoury (Apr 3, 2020)

WEE WOO WEE WOO
SHERB PROTECTION SQUAD
where my squadmates at


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 3, 2020)

Omg I am actually loving this new poll thing on the side, me and my friend are actually constantly updating each other on what the score is!!


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 3, 2020)

Sherb is baby


----------



## deSPIRIA (Apr 3, 2020)

i voted audie but after thinking about it again i think i like reneigh more


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 3, 2020)

Raymond and Cyd are my top favorites, but Audie is pretty cool too!
Cyd is so cool yet so unappreciated ;w; so I voted Cyd hehe~


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 3, 2020)

Sherb all the way!


----------



## Melchoir (Apr 3, 2020)

Dom was one of my starting islanders so I had to vote for him! He's super cute. I also really like Reneigh and Sherb, too. My little brother has Raymond but I don't like his house!


----------



## Megan. (Apr 3, 2020)

Judy and Megan (she gets more points for having the same name as me )


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 3, 2020)

200% Dom
Dom's #1 fan
!!!


----------



## LaFra (Apr 4, 2020)

Audie but even Sherb deserves a mention. 
Only 8 new villagers, there are very few... <_<


----------



## twinnythedemon (Apr 4, 2020)

This is Ketchup erasure..

(edit: oops nevermind lol)


----------



## NewHope (Apr 4, 2020)

Dom is underrated. He's just so....happy. I don't typically go for the Jock types in AC, but I honestly adore Dom.


----------



## marea (Apr 4, 2020)

ooof Audie is totally owning this! I saw Raymond trying to keep up but she is still at the top. I havent voted yet because i am torn between Raymond and Megan.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 4, 2020)

I voted Raymond, but he mostly comes out on top because it took me literal days of island hopping to find him. Kind of feel like he is owed some kind of honour just for being awkward for me to find 
I also have Sherb, Judy and Dom from the new villagers and I’ve had Audie as one of my first move ins (didn’t take to her). I love them all and don’t think any will be leaving my island


----------



## Neorago (Apr 4, 2020)

All of them are okay but I’m gonna be honest here and say I’m not a fan of Judy or Dom’s design and they are probably my least favourites of the bunch. I guess that puts me in the minority  If I had to rank them I’d probably say:

1. Reneigh
2. Cyd
3. Raymond
4. Audie
5. Megan
6. Sherb
7. Dom
8. Judy


----------



## Licorice (Apr 4, 2020)

I really don't like any of them except Megan I guess?


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 5, 2020)

Raymond, Sherb or Audie. I also really like Judy... Honestly, I like all of the new villagers apart from Megan.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Apr 5, 2020)

Sherb! He stole my heart <3 It’s almost as if Nintendo had my aesthetics in mind when designing him, lol... plus I’m a total sucker for lazy villagers, they’re just too precious! ^u^


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 5, 2020)

Sherb definitely. Then Megan. I love them both however didn’t like Megan before I seen her on the mystery island and invited her.


----------



## angiepie (Apr 5, 2020)

I love Judy. I’m so happy I found her on a mystery island tour.


----------



## Pikachueviaseedling (Apr 8, 2020)

Raymond is my favourite! Audie comes in at a close second, she's awesome, but Raymond is way too cute.


----------



## jozial (Apr 8, 2020)

Sherb is so creepy to me lol
I love Audie and voted for her but Reneigh's design is awesome two ( love the dots under her eyes)


----------



## deleted (Apr 8, 2020)

I’m not a huge fan of any of them. Raymond is cool, but seriously overhyped on this site. He’s the new Marshal.


----------



## greyzski (Apr 9, 2020)

I really like Judy but Dom has been growing on me a lot. My headcanon is he's making all those jock comments ironically and it cracks me up.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 9, 2020)

I’m a furry for Raymond
Who said that? 

Jk  I love most of the cat villagers and Raymond is no exception!


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

i guess you could say...

*everybody loves raymond *


----------



## LatenDale (Apr 10, 2020)

I voted Raymond as he ticks the right boxes aesthetically for me, similarly to Marshal. Judy also has lovely colouration though her eyes are a tad odd. Audie fractionally outclasses her, for me, since she also has a vibrant scheme and reminds me of a fox. Reneigh's also nice - the darker fur combined with the teal hooves looks quite good in game. 

I don't have the other 4 on my island so haven't really spent any time with them, but they looked nice when I saw them on mystery islands.


----------



## eladisland (Apr 10, 2020)

sherb


----------



## Meloetta (Apr 10, 2020)

cyd no cap


----------



## MiniBell666 (Apr 19, 2020)

Audie and Judy.


----------



## Magus (Apr 20, 2020)

I voted for Audie, I like her design and the reference to the grandma AC addict haha, but Cyd is close second, cool punk design and I like he's red too.
Don't really care about the rest except maybe Sherb, he's cute.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 20, 2020)

I voted for Sherb. He is so adorable! On my island, I have Reneigh, Sherb, and Cyd who I all found on NMT islands. My 10th villager slot is open, so I'm love to find one of the other new villagers. (Judy would be great since I'm also looking for a Snooty villager.)

Ranking: I like them all, to be honest!
1. Sherb
2. Audie
3. Reneigh
4. Raymond
5. Megan
6. Judy
7. Dom
8. Cyd


----------



## daisyy (Apr 20, 2020)

ugh i hate being basic but i gotta say raymond is my favorite. sherb is a close second though, followed by audie! judy/dom are super cute but not my aesthetic!


----------



## Verecund (Apr 20, 2020)

My favourite is Sherb! I also really like Megan, Raymond, Judy, and Audie, and Cyd seems pretty good, too. The only ones I'm not a fan of are Reneigh because I don't like how her hair covers most of one of her eyes and Dom because some of his expressions creep me out in PC.


----------



## Marte (Apr 20, 2020)

Love Raymond and Megan. Not a fan of Dom and Sherb. Neutral about Cyd so far, haha.


----------



## Envy (Apr 20, 2020)

Audie and Reneigh are my favorites, with Raymond being close behind. The rest of them aren't very memorable, IMO.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Apr 20, 2020)

Megan! I've liked her ever since I first saw her in the Direct, there's something very soft about her design.


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2020)

I voted for Cyd... but he looks more like a jock than cranky. I really like Megan though. She looks like someone who'd offer you a nice homemade pie when you are lost in the forest (Dunno why lol) Audie is cool too. First Peppy wolf?


----------



## Jun-Yo (Apr 25, 2020)

I never got any of the new villagers or met any in the mystery islands yet but I really like *Hazel's* design!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 26, 2020)

whoever ruins audie's 666 goes to jail


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 27, 2020)

Audie is the best in my opinion, but I'm not super fond of the new villagers in general.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 27, 2020)

I changed my vote to Cyd. I didn't realize he was punk *and* cranky. I _really_ hope I get to meet him.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 27, 2020)

Changed my vote to Sherb after meeting him on a mystery island. He is very cute!


----------



## tobi! (Apr 27, 2020)

Dom and Sherb and Audie!


----------



## Dewasa (Apr 27, 2020)

My wife’s account is pretty lucky with the newbies. She started with Reneigh and found Megan on her first island tour. Her first campsite visitor was Judy and after one of her villager moved out, she found Cyd within 5 mystery island visits.

Megan have since moved away and she is in my island. I’ve visited about 20 islands so far and have not ran into any of the new villagers.


----------



## Magus (Apr 27, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I changed my vote to Cyd. I didn't realize he was punk *and* cranky. I _really_ hope I get to meet him.


Same here ! I happen to met him in one of my friend's campsite and I want him so much now, it's sad that we can't recruit villagers from another island campsite since my friend refuse to take him in   
I hope his presence on my friend island doesn't prevent me to see him on mystery islands...


----------



## Kyneria (Apr 27, 2020)

Sherb and Audie are pretty close but.... Sherb takes it. I'm super biased, I like lazy villagers hahahaha


----------



## 707 (Apr 29, 2020)

how the heck is sherb like not 2nd at least
u will all be thrown into the pit


----------



## MakarGenauso (Apr 29, 2020)

have both sherb and reneigh now :blessed:

need judy next


----------



## Loriii (Apr 29, 2020)

If I would rank them, it'll go something like this:

1. Audie
2. Sherb
3. Judy
4. Raymond
5. Dom
6. Megan
7. Reneigh
8. Cyd

I have the first 4. Dom used to be my starter (gave him to my daughter). I had Reneigh for a little while. Megan is in my daughter's island. I saw Cyd while island hopping. Yeah, they all look cool. If only I have space.


----------



## Magus (Apr 29, 2020)

Loriii said:


> If I would rank them, it'll go something like this



Good idea the ranking !

For me it would be this...
My favorites :
1. Cyd
2. Audie
3. Raymond

They're not bad :
4. Sherb
5. Judy
6. Dom

Don't like them :
7. Reneigh
8. Megan


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 29, 2020)

I chose Audie because of ACNL grandma, but afterward, I looked up Raymond and now I love him, too.


----------



## Zura (Apr 29, 2020)

I think Judy because she's got the anime eyes. I see you Nintendo! I want more anime design characters


----------



## Vea (Apr 29, 2020)

I voted for Dom. Best jock for sure, he's so upbeat and cute!


----------



## Asarena (Apr 29, 2020)

Judy is probably my favorite. I like her eyes~


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 30, 2020)

Audie has to be my favorite new villager, and one of my favorites overall. Her name being associated with the Youtube grandma is cute, and I really like the vibrancy of the colors in her design and how she looks overall.

I didn't like Raymond too much at first given his dull colors, but after having him move in from my campsite, I enjoy him a lot, as it's hard to dislike villagers when I spend time around them and get ~attached~.

My third favorite has to be Reneigh, and I'm a little surprised at how low she's scoring in this poll. It's the small things in her design that make me like her so much, like her earrings, undercut, and tiny dots under her eyes.

Judy is just gorgeous. I love pastel, cutesy villagers, so she's just my cup of tea. Being the only villager (that I know of) with an ombre sort of body color, she stands out so much from other villagers, not to mention her huge anime eyes.

Now for my thoughts on the other new villagers- Sherb is cute, and I think he'd be nice on a winter themed town, with Fang, Whitney, Sprinkles, etc cetera. Dom is really endearing, given his super cute design and contrasting jock personality; Nintendo has DESTROYED gender roles with that sheep. I really like Megan's face, as she looks like the newer care bear designs, and definitely seems like the most huggable new villager, besides Dom. Cyd's design is the only one that doesn't appeal to me too much, given that I don't care for elephants a lot and he lacks a lot of very distinct features the other new villagers have. I like his purple mohawk, though. I feel like I would like him a lot more if some small tweaks to his design were added, like a golden piercing to really top off his punk look, also, piercings seem to be exclusive to female villagers.

Overall, every single one of the new villagers has a memorable design and each one has their own appeal- Audie with her attention-grabbing colors and wardrobe, Raymond looking like the biggest nerd on the island, Sherb being simple, yet adorable, and Cyd looking like he'd shove you in a locker, but only if you asked nicely.


----------



## alv4 (May 8, 2020)

there is gonna be a new poll soon? 
I think it's time to change!


----------



## RhinoK (May 8, 2020)

Reneigh is easily my favourite new villager, so I'm kinda shocked she's relatively low down on this poll?

Not that her not being a lot of people's favourite = not many people like her. I just thought she'd have a lot of love!


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 9, 2020)

AUDIE IS AUDIBLE!


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

1 bajillion percent SHERB!!!!
With that being said Reneigh has something about her that makes it very hard to let go of her.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 10, 2020)

I can't believe I haven't said anything here.

I only like Raymond, the others aren't that interesting to me.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I can't believe I haven't said anything here.
> 
> I only like Raymond, the others aren't that interesting to me.


I know lol I just noticed the poll on the home page


----------



## Coca (May 13, 2020)

I have Sherb on my island and he is so cute, omg


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 16, 2020)

I did originally say Audie, but I think I prefer Reneigh and Judy. She's still cute though!


----------



## Evadere (May 16, 2020)

I have Audie and Raymond who are adorable but I really wanna get Judy

Although I kinda want to have just a wolf island but that’s another story hehe


----------



## Sophie23 (May 17, 2020)

i got Dom as one of my starter villager when I restarted~


----------



## Lattecakes (May 18, 2020)

Dom has my heart! He is so funny and kind. He makes the best facial expressions as well LOL. Seeing him around my island never fails to make me smile. I also have Sherb so he comes in 2nd. Sherb is always reading and really likes nature. He is the only one who waters a bunch of flowers for me. Love him!


----------



## Iris_T (May 18, 2020)

Changed my original vote, while I still like Raymond a lot I'm way more attached to Sherb after meeting him, he's just so cute and adorable <3


----------



## Franny (May 18, 2020)

i got dom as a starting villager and i love him to bits. i got audie quite recently as well and i really love her.


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 18, 2020)

Audie we finally have a peppy wolf.


----------



## Jun-Yo (May 20, 2020)

I voted Judy cause at the time I didn't have Reneigh and Judy was a dreamie...i'm a big fan of cubs so to me she was like a Genderbend Stitches. I'd totes vote for Reneigh now since I have her and she's awesome!


----------



## niko@kamogawa (May 20, 2020)

After having Audie for a while, I realised that she exercises too much to the point that jocks can't even compete against her. I am changing my vote to Judy since I like snooty and cute villagers.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 25, 2020)

I initially voted for Raymond, but then changed it to Judy. My goodness she is just so adorable and funny. I do have both her and Raymond on my island, but I definitely prefer her after getting her.


----------



## alpacalypse (May 25, 2020)

my favourite is probably audie since her colours appeal to me most, although i wouldn't personally have any of them on my island o:


----------



## Ichiban (May 25, 2020)

cyd's definitely my #1 favourite now, but audie is a close second


----------



## cocoacat (May 25, 2020)

Judy is my favorite new villager. 
Poor Megan deserves more love though, she seems really nice.


----------



## amylsp (May 26, 2020)

Yeah, I don’t know why more people don’t like Megan. She has great facial expressions and her ’sad face’ will literally break your heart. You just want to hug her. Her dialogue also seems a bit more varied for a ‘Normal’, which tends to be more bland, especially in this game. More Megan love!!


----------



## Jessi (May 26, 2020)

My boy cyd always get forgotten about. Its sad because he's so sweet and def underrated


----------



## Arckaniel (May 26, 2020)

Audie best new villager. Sorry but no one can change my mind about that.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 26, 2020)

I think Reneigh by far had the coolest design!


----------



## PunchyTheCat (May 27, 2020)

Audie is offbrand Freya
Reneigh is offbrand Analisa

Cyd's bad
Megan's bad

Raymond is overrated

Dom's eyes are offputting
Judy's eyes are offputting

Sherb <3


----------



## John Wick (May 27, 2020)

I picked Dom because I don't really like any of them, so the sheep gets my vote.


----------



## rmdezy (May 30, 2020)

Sherb is the best. He's a little sassy and a little weird in a cute way.


----------



## Mattician (May 30, 2020)

Reneigh

I'm only going to have one sisterly villager, and I want it to be her. Still searching.


----------



## Larsi (May 30, 2020)

Voted for Raymond since he is the only one I got. I like sherb, but I had to let him walk because he is just like Erik


----------



## thegunpowderincident (May 30, 2020)

Sherb

He was the first one of the new villagers that  I got, and he’s still my favorite after having Raymond, Audie, or Judy (who has since moved out) all on my island. He’s just so sweet and I love the light, cool blue tones of his design~


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jun 6, 2020)

congrats to raymond on 1000 votes


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jun 6, 2020)

When they were first unveiled, I thought Judy would be my ultimate fav, but then I found Sherb while island hopping...

And SHERB IS PURE LOVE.


----------



## monsieurberry (Jun 6, 2020)

I’d be curious how this poll would change if it was started today. I’m sure Raymond would still be on top but I think Judy and Dom would have a lot more votes. Personally, I love them all there’s not a single bad design.


----------



## deleted (Jun 6, 2020)

Audie was one of my random move ins at the beginning of the game and I initially didn’t like her. Over time I’ve become attached to her and I recently decided to keep her. My island wouldn’t be the same without her. It’s cool to have one of the new villagers.


----------



## sleepless (Jun 6, 2020)

judy and sherb bc i'm a sucker for pastel cuties

i had audie for a while but idk, i felt like the peppy dialogue didn't really suit her expressions + in general? it always felt a little off to me. so i ended up replacing her with ketchup for the peppy villager slot. i was really reluctant tho bc i love audie's design, she's new, she's the only peppy wolf, etc.


----------



## nintendoanna (Jun 6, 2020)

sherb and no i won’t be taking any criticism


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 6, 2020)

Reneigh is so great I want to replace Diva with her so bad


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 6, 2020)

Poor Megan, nobody likes her. 

I don't either, but it's sad 

Nah, I'm not voting, I honestly don't care for these new villagers. None of them really grab me.


----------



## Tempest (Jun 10, 2020)

Its either Dom, Judy, or Raymond.....AHHHHHHH

I think Raymond might be winning...


----------



## Koi Fishe (Jun 18, 2020)

At first, I loved Raymond and Reneigh! But since then, Audie has REALLY grown on me. I love her sm !


----------



## Vio1et (Jun 18, 2020)

Sherb! I have him on my island atm and he's super adorable!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 18, 2020)

Judy!  I love her so much.  She might actually be my second favorite villager of all time, beaten only by Marshal.  Sherb is my second favorite of the new villagers, he's such a precious baby <3


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Jun 18, 2020)

If I could vote multiple I would! I chose Sherb because I have him and he has a surprisingly eerie room which just made my love skyrocket! But Judy looks like a magical girl mid-transformation sequence, and Audie is like if you distilled the essence of New Horizons down to one villager!


----------



## Summ3rain (Jun 19, 2020)

Sherb has an eerie room? He's just got cute furniture on mine...


----------



## hunahan (Jun 21, 2020)

Reneigh coolest uchi!


----------



## Magus (Jun 22, 2020)

Today is the day my boy Cyd passed the 100 votes ❤, it's celebration time !


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 22, 2020)

Dom, though Judy and Raymond are both 2nd place for me


----------



## SimplyLuna (Jun 22, 2020)

I would have to say Judy(love her unique coloring) but I never knew that Audie was this popular.
Megan looks super cute too. I just wish she wasn't normal.


----------



## daisyy (Jun 22, 2020)

i totally agree ^
megan would be a great uchi!


----------



## SimplyLuna (Jun 22, 2020)

daisyy said:


> i totally agree ^
> megan would be a great uchi!


Yes, I totally agree!
Uchi personality doesn't get enough love and could use some more villager additions.


----------



## coderp (Jun 22, 2020)

Cyd is soooo underrated... cranky with a musical hobby? I vote yes


----------



## Duckling (Jun 29, 2020)

I love Bones, but I’m biased since he shares the same birthday as me and we’re both lazy lmao 

But Raymond and Audie (Sherb too) are all really great too! I personally don’t like Judy or Cyd that much, but idk?


----------



## Rosch (Jun 29, 2020)

Sherb. He's so adorable. But feels so frail.

As for others, I like Raymond because cat. Dom and Audie are also okay. Judy... I like her bright colors but she feels like someone that easily gets on your nerves. Cyd is okay I guess. When I see Megan and Reneigh, I always think that they were already present on the old games.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 5, 2020)

Is the poll gonna change? Also voted Dom, he's my boi


----------



## Cirice (Jul 5, 2020)

I voted Raymond back then but now I want to say Sherb ! He's adorable.


----------



## CoolDudez (Jul 9, 2020)

Loyal Sherbists we can do this! We are #3!!!!


----------



## Pintuition (Jul 9, 2020)

All I can think is poor Cyd and Megan!!    But Dom is the best!! (Even If I don't have him yet!!)


----------



## Kate2510 (Jul 10, 2020)

Crying I do love Reneigh and voted for her but Cyd completely stole my HEART


----------



## Ezajium (Jul 10, 2020)

Reneigh is probably my actual answer, but I had to show Cyd some love!!! He deserves the world!


----------

